
Tensorflow 1.6.0 Released - MichaelBurge
https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/releases/tag/v1.6.0
======
tormeh
Any idea why AMDs fork[0] hasn't been merged yet?

0:
[https://github.com/ROCmSoftwarePlatform/hiptensorflow](https://github.com/ROCmSoftwarePlatform/hiptensorflow)

~~~
ma2rten
There is some discussion on it here:

[https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/issues/22](https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/issues/22)

~~~
mastazi
While that thread mentions the HIP port at some point, it's really about the
OpenCL port.

------
minimaxir
1.6.0 does not appear to be installable via pip yet, though. (you can install
tensorflow==1.6.0rc1 if you really want it now)

The inclusion of AVX instructions should give model training a notable speed
boost at lower numbers of CPUs.

~~~
puzzle
I thought the plan was to have common code for the generic, non-critical parts
like graph handling, while operators would be shipped in multiple variants,
keyed and loaded at runtime by CPUID. You can even delegate that to glibc if
they are packaged as shared libraries and it's a recent enough version. Maybe
in 1.7?

~~~
netheril96
Do you have any evidence that the TF developers are going to do that?

~~~
puzzle
I heard it from someone at Google at a public event, but there was no date
attached to it. I should have asked.

------
xvilka
Still no OpenCL support...

~~~
make3
you're complaining about a free, open source project. your contributions are
welcome

~~~
ancarda
I get the sentiment, but how many people can just casually add OpenCL to
Tensorflow? For a lot of people, even if talented programmers, they may not be
able to do anything but ask and beg.

My webcam doesn’t work with Linux. Should I write a driver despite not knowing
the kernel API, C, or how webcams even work?

I would be better off sponsoring development somehow — this is something I’ve
wondered if it’s possible to do. Someone with the skills could be paid by me,
and other affected users.

~~~
ndr
Asking nicely would help. Offering to pay someone to put in the work would be
even better.

